# kick down switch



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello I have questions regarding 2speed automatic power glide st300 trans.my kick down switch is at the carb.it has 2 wires connected to it.if the wires are reversed would the Trans see it as on and stay dropped down in low?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No, swap the wires and it will only do the same thing, kick down at a certain rpm under WOT.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CPL said:


> Hello I have questions regarding 2speed automatic power glide st300 trans.my kick down switch is at the carb.it has 2 wires connected to it.if the wires are reversed would the Trans see it as on and stay dropped down in low?



The ST300 is not a powerglide. It is however a 2-speed used in Buick, Olds, & Pontiac cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes correct sr300


----------

